# UH-1Y



## 7point62 (Feb 24, 2009)

Still kickin


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 24, 2009)

*UH-1Y Venom*

Still kickin


----------



## Tyrant (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe the UH and the AH-1 both got a new breath of life breathed into them with the recent upgrade programs. I think it was called either the Y or X upgrade which gave them a new 4-blade main rotor, stronger engines and improved avionics as well as targeting systems as well as some other things. I'm not a pilot and dont pretend to know the official terms but, I am glad to see this. I always enjoyed working with USMC CAS platforms.


----------



## Robal2pl (Feb 28, 2009)

But what next...another version of Huey? Another upgrade ? 
BTW that would be really impressive to see operational Hueys somwhere in the world 100 years after firest one were produced...:)


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2009)

Robal2pl said:


> But what next...another version of Huey? Another upgrade ?
> BTW that would be really impressive to see operational Hueys somwhere in the world 100 years after firest one were produced...:)



There are DC-3's/ C-47's involved in the GWOT, albeit as BT-67's. Not bad for an airframe produced before WWII.


----------

